# Hi Everyone!



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey! I'm glad to finally post. I lurked for quite a while and finally joined in February, but still haven't posted until now. I love everything this forum has to offer and I'm happy to finally start posting!
This is the third year I'm doing a haunt based around a Halloween dinner and although it improved from the first year to the second, I've decided to kick it up quite a few notches this year, and that's what brought me here.
Just wanted to finally introduce myself!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum HalloweenGirl101!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum, glad you finally posted.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

howdy hope you enjoy


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome better get to work we are more than half way there.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hi!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, HG!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome !!!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Kicking it up a notch is what we're all about. Others use words like overboard and obssion, but we don't let that bother us. Glad to have you here.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome to the madness


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody, I never expected so many responses! It's nice how friendly everyone is  I'm sure I'll enjoy it here!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome!


----------

